# Multi Coated uv filter or non multicoated uv filter?



## lakers808 (Jan 10, 2010)

whats the differnce .. does it matter if the one i just bought isnt multicoated?. and does my uv filter non coated lose quality or its just to protect the lens?


----------



## usayit (Jan 10, 2010)

Multi-coated only... the best that you can afford.  Hoya SHMC, Heliopan, B+W are all known good brands.

Non multi-coated can introduce IQ problems and more prone to flare.  Of course, this highly depends on the lens itself...  doesn't make sense to put a cheap filter in front of an expensive lens or vice versa.


----------



## lakers808 (Jan 12, 2010)

oh i have a stock 18-55mm lens.. standard.. and yea its cheap.. so my uv non multicoated is more prone to flare then the multicoated one ?


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, it will be more prone to flare, and more "ghost spots". Although if you're thinking of upgrading your kit fairly soon to "enthusiast" standards, don't just buy the filter that your lens will hold (52mm for Nikon, 58mm for Canon), buy a, say, 68mm filter (or the filter size that your new lens will hold) and get a step-up ring. Not much point in buying two filters for two different lenses.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2010)

A UV filter will also decrease image contrast and shards of sharp, shattered filter glass from a broken UV, or clear, could damage the very glass it's supposed to 'protect'.


----------

